# Spring Flounder Run



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

I am interested in fishing Wachapreake's spring flounder run- never fished there for flounder but I have read Claude Rogers column years ago about their fabulous flounder runs every spring and fall- from historical records it looks like April 5th is the magic day it all starts- with the warmer winter this year and the lack of a heavy snow pack melt in the river systems the waters should be saltier than usual...so what advice can you give an "out of towner" about where and when to fish for these spring doormats?


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

I is interested as well would like some insight on the area spots to launch etc


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

I went on the Island House webpage and read that flounder are being caught and some really nice fish are being weighed in- It is about 150 miles from me to drive, but a limit of flounder (16 1/2 inch fish are legal this year) is possible there. I don't kayak fish alone unless I am in a fresh water lake close to home- so....coordinating schedules with my kayak fishing buddies is sometimes hard for local fishing trips- that is why I joined the Maryland Kayak Fishing forum- we always have new folks posting their fishing plans so someone always is available to join in-


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

No one ever fish Quimby/Wapchapreake for the spring flounder run? Where do you launch? hot spots to fish for flounder? Where can you buy the big minnows?


----------



## redfish12 (Aug 7, 2010)

Ron, I'd be up for the trip. No help for launch locations or big minnows though. I have a couple of pints of gulp...


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

If i know one thing, its that flounder fisherman will be the last to give up good information lol. However i would like to know about the Wachapreague run too so hopefully someone will chime in. If your good at searching the web, im sure there is lots of info on the area.


----------



## SaltyWon (Nov 29, 2011)

check this out!!
http://www.wachapreague.com/


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Surfdog and myself last spring.

http://www.snaggedline.com/showthread.php?t=998


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

A friend of mine went over last weekend he caught 3-4 keepers each day Fri, Sat, and Sunday. His friends in their boat also caught plenty but dont know the numbers. Given this was his first trip over there not to bad.


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

The smaller towns south of Wachapreague seem to have good flounder fishing and may not have the same degree of boat traffic issues Grady-Black posted- I am still researching as the time for my trip gets closer


----------

